# My 120 gallon propane tank, reverse flow hybred smoker pit build.



## ribwizzard

Ok, After getting stoked up looking at the other builds and designs on these threads, I've spent the last six Saturdays working on my new smoker pit.

  I've always favored vertical smokers over horizontal offset smokers due to more cooking area per sq. ft. of foot print, and better efficiency, , but always liked the horizontal offset smoker better as far as looks. And the reverse flow intrigued me.

  So I figured I would build a reverse flow smoker out of a 120 gallon propane tank, but to give it more cooking area , I would cut the tank horizontally and add one foot to the center,


----------



## ribwizzard

I used a plasma torch and sliced it in half, had a sheet of 3/16" plate sheared in 1' sections and had the ends rolled to match the ends of the tank. Welded it together inside and out using .045 wire.


----------



## ribwizzard

I had a fire box off of another smoker I built a few years ago, but was a little too small, So I had a piece of 1/4" plate rolled and added to the back to give it more depth., I also got rid of the double doors and installed a single door with a vent , and added a pie vent to the bottom. Moe on that later.


----------



## ribwizzard

I welded 1/4 " plate on top of the firebox and made it long enouth to go into the cooking chamber for my reverse flow plate.


----------



## daveomak

RW, morning....   Looking good.....    I'm in....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   ......


----------



## ribwizzard

I blended in the fire box, cut the doors out with a plasma and trimed them in 1 1/2 " x 1/8" flast bar. I originally cust the door out as one piece, but it was too big and bulky.


----------



## ribwizzard

I added the 2nd smoke stack just in case I didnt like the reverse flow set up, I never cooked on a reverse flow, so not sure if I will like it. Plus, thought it looked cool.


----------



## daveomak

It does look cool.....  with 2 stacks, you might be able to have a hot side and a cool side to cook on..... Great job....    Dave


----------



## ribwizzard

Thanks, will post more pics soon of the gas burner and all, Just got it all painted yesterday and am trimming it out.


----------



## jarjarchef

Livery nice. I like the extension..... Very creative.. More cook space, but not too deep to reach the back of grate..


----------



## ribwizzard

I have it all painted and ready to go, going to fire it up this weekend and take pics of all the details to share with everyone.


----------



## ribwizzard

Heres a pic of it seasoned, I am really not happy with the gasket material I went with. It will be coming off as soon as I find some over stove gasket.


----------



## ribwizzard

and the firebox


----------



## ribwizzard

So, how did it perform?

Did good. Was able to take the cook chamber to 300 degrees in less than 5 minutes from cold using the propane burner, and was able to take it to 400 degrees before I turned it down. Drilling the holes in the pipe was worth the 5 hours it took instead of cutting slots. I had really nice blue flames all the way down the 5 ft burner.. With half a chimney starter worth of charcoal and one split log, It climbed to 300 degrees with intake fully open and just the rear exhaust open. When I opened both, the front drop's to about 15 degrees lower than the rear. This was true the next day when I put two 8lb buts , a slab of ribs, a whole chicken , and 5 pounds of sausage on it as well.  The smoker stays very steady and is easy to control the temp. I was leaving it unattended for and hour and a half at a time, but both guages stayed right where I wanted them to be. I ran the smoker from 8am to 5pm on only 5 pieces of split oak the size you see in the pic above and kept her right at 300 all day long.

So I am happy with the design.

Soon to be added will be water tank for hand wash station, 2nd axle on trailer and lowering of trailer, more racks, and a fry station. Then it will be ready.

I'll post more pics when I get them.


----------



## daveomak

RW, congrats on a smoker that works as good as, or better than you planned.... that is really cool....  can you share your burner design and specs for others to follow ???  Sounds like a "perfect" burner set up....   Dave


----------



## jarjarchef

Looks awesome......


----------



## JckDanls 07

really nice...  pull that thing to the South Fl. Gathering >>  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/121142/2nd-annual-south-florida-gathering-nov-9th-11th    We would love to have ya come...


----------



## ribwizzard

Planning on attending the gathering, and yes, I will do a thread on my burner design, I am proud of that.


----------



## sunman76

sweet lookn build can't wait to see some pictures...


----------

